

Summer 2011 Meetups/Hackathons/Startup weekends - ianthiel

Dearest HN,<p>What are some awesome startup events planned for this summer? I'm graduating in two weeks and will have a fair bit of free time that I'll fill with personal projects and general hacking until I start grad in August.  But I'd also like to attend some events to network and keep my finger on the pulse of the startup world. The e-pulse is nice and all but sometimes it goes flat (looking at you, amazon).<p>So post your summer events! Any size and any purpose is welcome.  East coast events preferred for me personally, but I'm just as interested in hearing about west coast events given who reads HN!<p>Here's to a summer of hacking,<p>Ian
======
exDM69
Chaos Communication Camp by the CCC in Germany.

